# V-Herf tomorrow



## The Cigar Nut (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I was talking with Eddie Ortega today on twitter and thought it would be a cool idea to get some people together for an online video herf tomorrow ( Sunday February 19th ) some time around 2pm central. Hopefully that would give everyone a chance to go to church or have breakfast or just a delayed start haha. I believe we are going to use google + so its free and has decent bandwith ( I have been on before with 5 people and it was perfect ) but I am not sure the max number of people who can join.

Anyhoo - just throwing out the invite, once it is actually in progress I will put a link up. Would enjoy having a video herf with you all, maybe put a face with the name!

David
Semper Fi


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Google + can handle up to 10 I believe. Add me to your circle and I should be able to make it. mcgreggor57 at google


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Saw you briefly David. I started a hang out here if anyone's interested


----------



## Machine (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I cant make this one but it sounds fun, maybe one night this week.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

It's a bit cold to smoke here... I really want to try one of these though.


----------

